# Starcraft Starchief Restoration ( Windshield )



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

Restoring a Starcraft Starchief to a Walleye trolling vessel but I have no windshield! I need any info on prices and contacts for something like this! I want it done right the first time and want my family dry when inside the cabin! Thanks a lot gentlemen!


----------



## husky_jerk (Jun 6, 2011)

I had a similar style boat and somebody busted my cabin windshield out. Took it to a local glass shop and he replaced the broken cabin glass with a plexiglass type material. He said he could do tempered glass again but I chose to go with the other product that he said wouldn't break again. He said it's the same stuff they put in nascar cars. Dunno if that's true or not but it never got smashed again and I ended up selling the boat.


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

husky_jerk said:


> I had a similar style boat and somebody busted my cabin windshield out. Took it to a local glass shop and he replaced the broken cabin glass with a plexiglass type material. He said he could do tempered glass again but I chose to go with the other product that he said wouldn't break again. He said it's the same stuff they put in nascar cars. Dunno if that's true or not but it never got smashed again and I ended up selling the boat.



How much did it run you!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Get Lexan!! It will never break again!


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

I get my windshields from UDP Plastics.
One was custom made and one was from their stock measurements, both were just what I was looking for.

http://www.updplastics.com/starcraft boat windshields.htm


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Nice boat! I love those old Starcrafts! Make sure to post up when shes all done!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

iboats.com has a StarCraft restoration section also. Stargate Metals in Columbus has aluminum sheet if you need any. No minimum.


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

Got her painted up!


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice job.


----------

